# Meeresangeln Südengland Juli - Boot mieten



## brudie65 (2. Februar 2017)

Hallo mal wieder,
nachdem ich letztes Jahr viele tolle Tipps hier anläßlich meines Norwegenurlaubs erhalten habe, möchte ich das dieses Jahr nochmal versuchen.

Ich fahre im Juli 2 Wochen nach Südengland, von Dover bis Cornwall/Lands End. Wir sind wieder mit unserem Wohnmobil unterwegs.

Habt ihr Tips für gute Stellen auf Dorsch/Pollack/Makrele?

Kennt jemand vlt einen Campingplatz direkt am Meer, von dem man gut und erfolgreich angeln kann (kein Brandungsangeln) ?

Kennt jemand einen Campingplatz, an dem man vlt. ein kleines Boot mit Außenborder mieten kann?

Wie siehts mit Führerschein für Boote aus?


Freu mich auf alle Tips.


----------



## basspsycho (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Meeresangeln Südengland Juli - Boot mieten*

Hallo,
endlich schaffts jemand nach England. Bestes Meeresangeln, leider wirst du mit dem Boot zum Ausleihen Probleme haben. In England bucht man einen Kutter= Sportboot für 10-12 Angler gibt's in jedem größeren Hafen. Südwestküste gut zum Spinnfischen für Barsch, such dir dazu Riffe auf Sandgrund. Müssen gar nicht tief sein.
Pollak und Makrele überall an den Steilküsten bei tiefem Wasser, gibt's tausende Stellen. Geh 2 Stunden vor Flut los. Dort gibt's auch Conger.
Grüße


----------



## Andal (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Meeresangeln Südengland Juli - Boot mieten*

Alleine mit einer Nußschale und ohne wirkliche Revierkenntnisse ausgerechnet auf den Ärmelkanal. Ob das wirklich so eine gute Idee ist?


----------



## brudie65 (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Meeresangeln Südengland Juli - Boot mieten*

bin da nicht ganz unbedarft aufgrund Norge-Kenntnissen - noch dazu bin ich da eher übervorsichtig, da ich die Gefahren sehr wohl kenne.

bin für jeden Tip dankbar


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Meeresangeln Südengland Juli - Boot mieten*

Bin ich gespannt, ob einer was weiss - nur mal was 10 m Tidenuhb (logischerweise entsprechend Strömung) gehört, andere Nummer als in Norge ...


----------



## brudie65 (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Meeresangeln Südengland Juli - Boot mieten*

ok

warten wir mal ab, ob noch jemand tips hat.

Mit dem Boot wirds dann wohl eher nichts

Aber ich denke, im Juli müßten doch die Makrelen schon da sein?
Würde gerne Makrelen zum Räuchern mitbringen.

Makrelen mit nem Makrelenvorfach und nem leichten Pilker, das war im letzten Norwegen Trip immer für Makrelen gut???


----------



## Bellyboatangler (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Meeresangeln Südengland Juli - Boot mieten*

Suedwesten ist meine Hosentasche.

Kleine Boote kannst in Beer und Helford river mieten.

Kostenpunkt 90PFUND am Tag plus benzin.

Hope nose(torquay), Berry head(Brixham)

Als rute spinrute oder Karpfenrute mit max 100gramm bleibt und weisse makrelenvorfaecher.
Vom boat 12-20lbs rute passende multi 20-35 lbs Schnur.geflochten in den dickeren staerken ansonsten egal. Blei um 100 bis 500gram in der Regel bis 300gram

Koeder makrelen, sandaale, Tintenfisch Würmer.
Pilker bringem kaum was. Meist ist das Wasser truebe.
Tiede suedengland 5-6 meter.

Brandungsangeln pennel rig 2/0-6/0 mit 6 Oz krallenblei

Koeder oberflaechenwobbler oder tsunami tazer sandeels in 6 oder 8 inch fuer Wolfsbarsche.

4 inch sind zu klein


----------



## Bellyboatangler (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Meeresangeln Südengland Juli - Boot mieten*

Nimm dir handschuhe mit und sei vorsichtig. Viele petermaennchen und dornhaie in der gegend und andere kleine Haiarten(dog fish) die haben eine Haut wie Sandpapier. 
Kannst Hope Nose selbst bei starken westlichen Wind angeln. allerdings viele Angler und ein langer steiler weg zum Auto. Gib den Seehunden 1 Makrele bei jeden 5 gefangener. ansonsten klauen Sie dir alle!!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Meeresangeln Südengland Juli - Boot mieten*



Bellyboatangler schrieb:


> . Gib den Seehunden 1 Makrele bei jeden 5 gefangener. ansonsten klauen Sie dir alle!!!!


?????????????


----------



## Bellyboatangler (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Meeresangeln Südengland Juli - Boot mieten*

Hope nose hat jeden Tag zwischen 10-30 ANGLER. die Seehunde wissen das under es ist einfacher Makrelen vom Haken zu klauen als selber jagen.ich gib denen 20% von meinem Fang under habe Ruhe


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Meeresangeln Südengland Juli - Boot mieten*

Die holen die Markelen dann beim Drill weg?

Ist ja verschärft....

Vor allem,. dass die dann Ruhe gegen wenn Du sie freiwillig fütterst ..

Mach mal Fotos ;-)))


----------



## Bellyboatangler (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Meeresangeln Südengland Juli - Boot mieten*

Schau dir mal bei youtube mackerel fishing with  a seal dow babbacombe pier


----------



## pennfanatic (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Meeresangeln Südengland Juli - Boot mieten*

#6sozusagen schutzgeld für seehunde#6


----------



## nobbi1962 (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Meeresangeln Südengland Juli - Boot mieten*

möchte da mal einen großen aal fangen.


----------



## pennfanatic (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Meeresangeln Südengland Juli - Boot mieten*

du meinst den konger-

 wie ruten hier im netzt


----------



## brudie65 (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Meeresangeln Südengland Juli - Boot mieten*

danke bellyboatangler

das ist doch schon mal etwas

ist ja auch noch fast ein halbes Jahr hin, da hoffe ich auf noch viel mehr Tips


----------



## Bellyboatangler (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Meeresangeln Südengland Juli - Boot mieten*

Www.ntslf.org

Www.tidetimes.org.uk

Www.windfinder.com


Um Congeraale zu angeln.mundschnuere bis 1mm und halbe bis ganze Makrele ran und nachts angeln.
Ich gehe nicht auf congeraale.sind eine plage hier.und bekommen.man diese reichlich beim Wolfbarschangeln mit lebendiger Makrele. Mein record sind can 40 PFUND.
Schneide Sie ab.Die koennen Finger und Zehen abbeissen. Sollten Conger und Dog Fish eine Plage distilled dann mit Squid angeln. Bekommst dann AUSSCHLIESSLICH Wolfsbarsche.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 201078 (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Meeresangeln Südengland Juli - Boot mieten*

wenn du vom ufer angeln willst such dir felsige spots, von denen aus du tieferes wasser erreichst. davon gibts da genug.

so kannst du bass, makrele, pollacketc.pp. fangen.
kunstkoeder, fliege, nen gill hinter dem blei [deep spinning]

vorsicht / rockfishing ist echt gefaehrlich und in UK kommen jedes jahr dutzende angler dabei um.

bei interesse sende ich dir links zu, in denen du was ueber lokale / regionale gegebenheiten lesen kannst.


----------

